# "HandyClient-Server-modell"



## anna (14. Jun 2007)

Hallo Freunde !

 ich möchte in meinem Java-Programm(j2ME) eine Anfrage an einen Server schicken.wie geht das eigentlich? kann mir jemand bitte einen Beispielcode schreiben,der die Sache mit "HandyClient-Server-modell" verdeutlicht.
ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruss Anna


----------



## The_S (14. Jun 2007)

Wo ist denn der Server, wie willst du dich verbinden? Via Bluetooth? Via GPRS?


----------



## anna (14. Jun 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo ist denn der Server, wie willst du dich verbinden? Via Bluetooth? Via GPRS?





ah.. ich meinte mit Http  . . ich möchte durch einen Beispielcode ggbf Classe sehen,wie ein Server für bestimmte Dienste von Handy aus über " http-protokoll"  angesprochen wird.

danke im voraus 

Gruss Anna


----------



## The_S (14. Jun 2007)

evtl. hilft dir das hier

http://www.j2meforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3504&highlight=http+server+connect


----------



## anna (14. Jun 2007)

Danke ! 
  wie kann ich eine Anfrage einen Timeserver  "Uhrzeitgeber" schicken,wenn ich zb wissen will, wie spät es ist          ?


----------



## The_S (14. Jun 2007)

Connection wie im Beispiel angegeben aufbauen und dann entsprechend mit deinem Server (wie es die implementation der API vorschlägt) kommunizieren!? ???:L


----------



## anna (14. Jun 2007)

ich wäre dir sehr dankbar,wenn du mir noch ein Beispiel schickst


----------



## The_S (14. Jun 2007)

Hm, ich hab doch auch kA wie sowas geht, noch nie gemacht. Aber ich denke mal in besagtem Forum findest du noch mehr Beiträge dazu  .


----------

